
Black versus White - eyopiancreation
I am searching for the definition of black hat hackers, &amp; there counter part, the white hat. Please enlighten of the differences?
======
ColinWright
I just typed this into DuckDuckGo:

> black hat hacker versus white hat hacker

Here are the first five hits:

[https://techcaption.com/difference-between-black-hat-
white-h...](https://techcaption.com/difference-between-black-hat-white-hat-
gray-hat/)

[https://www.exin.com/article/black-hat-hacker-versus-
white-h...](https://www.exin.com/article/black-hat-hacker-versus-white-hat-
hacker)

[https://www.uscybersecurity.net/white-hat-hacker-black-
hat-h...](https://www.uscybersecurity.net/white-hat-hacker-black-hat-hacker/)

[https://www.clearpathit.com/white-hat-vs-black-hat-
hackers-a...](https://www.clearpathit.com/white-hat-vs-black-hat-hackers-and-
the-need-for-ethical-hacking)

[https://www.lifewire.com/black-hat-hacker-a-white-hat-
hacker...](https://www.lifewire.com/black-hat-hacker-a-white-hat-
hacker-4061415)

Beyond these, what do you want to know?

~~~
eyopiancreation
Unfortunately I’m incredibly language barred when it comes to computer
terminology... I only hope to learn a more basic understanding of the
underlying qualities which differentiate them. Thankyou.

~~~
ColinWright
Well, as the articles basically say, a "Black Hat Hacker" attempts to break
into systems in order to cause damage or steal information, usually (but not
always) for personal gain.

A "White Hat Hacker" usually attempts to break into systems in order to test
the defences, and then to inform the owners as to how they can improve and/or
harden their systems. They usually don't steal for profit, nor damage the
systems.

What more do you want to know? The articles already basically say that - I
don't understand what you're asking.

~~~
eyopiancreation
That works. I believe, & do they usually target common citizens?

~~~
ColinWright
This is starting to feel like a homework question.

Why do you want to know, and what have you already learned from reading the
articles I provided?

~~~
eyopiancreation
Can they hack into a phone and manipulate it? I’ve learned there are different
hats, I’m trying to understand why I’d be targeted.

~~~
ColinWright
I've have no idea why you specifically would be targeted, I know nothing about
you. Black Hat Hackers will create tools to target anything and everything. If
they can gain control of a phone then it's plausible they'd then have access
to your bank details and more.

But I now don't know anything specific to assist you.

Good luck with your research.

~~~
eyopiancreation
Much obliged sir... I appreciate your assistance. I hope to further enlighten
myself in the future on computers, and there many intricacies.

